# Getting ready for Nationals - grooming question!!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Even though I have not a clue about answering your question, it's so exciting to get the first hint of backstage at nationals! Best, best luck to Diva!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree Jill...I have no clue....but what an exciting time for exhibitors!!
I cant wait for the stories next week!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for more opinions


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Use a Mars Coat King to strip the neck.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Use a Mars Coat King to strip the neck.


I have a couple of these (came free with my dryer), think they'll work?? 

http://www.petedge.com/Oster-Pet-Grooming-Rakes-OS790.pro


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I use scissors and thinning scissors on the Newfs for show. But for a Golden, maybe thinning scissors and the MKC as Laura said. Also, once you've done that, use your regular scissors to trim off the little scragglies that the thinning scissors and MKC will leave.

Yep, that looks a great deal like the MKC. Should do the same thing!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> Use a Mars Coat King to strip the neck.


That's what I use also. It does a fantastic job.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

*mars & oster coat kings*

I use both the mars & oster brand coat kings --as Boston carries a ton of coat in his neck, it is always a job to find it!!! Keeping it stripped out all year long is the key, as if left then it becomes a job. I am always concerned about taking too much out! I am lucky the 2 handlers I use are very skilled with grooming tools! Good luck at the National


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Here in the WI area we have found that the Oster rakes work the best at taking out the undercoat. there are a few other tricks you can use with thinning shears, but you have to be very skilled. Lucky for me I have one of the best to finish the grooming on my dogs.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

I use thinning shears and on the front of Byron's neck and the Mars Coat King to take the heaviness out of the back of his neck. Just don't do too much at once, like i did a few weeks ago. One cut or two with the thinners, brush and look. Make sure you only cut the under coat too, then use the thinning shears to tidy up instead of straight scissors as they blend much better.


----------

